# help on new rifle caliber



## michaud (Jan 23, 2005)

hello, I am a looking into buying a new rifle for next fall. I'm not sure what caliber I should get and thats what I need some help on. I would use it to hunt deer, moose, and maybe bear( thats the only big game we got up here in Maine). I was looking into a 7mm rem mag or maybe a 270 but i dont want anything too big like a 300 because of the kick( I'm 14 right now). SO if you have any opinions please help me on this desision.

Also what would a good brand of bolt rifle be( under $450). thanks


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

30-06, savage maybe.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

There are some good rifles under $450.
Rem 700 ADL synthetic- closeouts due to new model replacing.
Weatherby Vanguard- 
Savage as mentioned
Stevens model 200 (blued savage 110/synthetic stock) Retail price 299

As for caliber- 270 and 30-06 are the old stanbys and hard to beat, especially if you shoot factory ammo.
Another good choice would be a 280.
Short action calibers that would fit the bill are 260, 7mm08, or 308.

www.duanesguns.com


----------



## michaud (Jan 23, 2005)

What about the .280 i hear this is similar to the 7mm rem mag


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

DuaneinND said:


> There are some good rifles under $450.
> Rem 700 ADL synthetic- closeouts due to new model replacing.
> Weatherby Vanguard-
> Savage as mentioned
> ...


Gotta agree with this one whole heartedly.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

michaud, 
You are right, the 7mm would be exactly the same size bullet as the .280. As far as casing size i'm not sure, but the caliber is the same.


----------



## Aussie (May 22, 2005)

7mm 08 Milder recoil and muzzle blast.Being younger just starting its important not to over gun your self. I own one,it's pleasant to shoot and kills well
James


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

With the scenario you described, I'd recommend the 7mm08. It has mild recoil and with the right bullets and at moderate ranges it will be adequate for the animals you mentioned. It is also available is youth models, if you are of small frame.

Neil


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah 7mm-08 !! :sniper:


----------

